# Questionnaire sur les jus de fruit -> 9 questions en tout



## vasteelsfr5 (18 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

Voilà vu que je suis en stage en ce moment chez Materne (entreprise belge qui fait de la confiture et de la compote en Belgique et appartient à Andros) , dans le cadre d'une étude de marché, je voulais savoir si il était possible que vous m'aidiez en répondant à ce questionnaire s'il vous plait, ... merci beaucoup.




Cordialement




1) Consommez-vous du jus de fruit frais ?

A) Souvent B) Très souvent C) Régulièrement D) Rarement E) Jamais

2) Quelle est votre variété de jus de fruit préférée ?

A) Orange B) Pamplemousse C) Pomme D) Clémentines E) Orange avec pulpe

3) Quelle marque de jus achetez-vous le plus régulièrement ?

A) Minute Raid B) Tropicana C) Materne D) Sensora E) Marque du distributeur

4) Et pourquoi ?

5) Quelle marque de jus vous satisfait le plus ?

A) Minute Raid B) Tropicana C) Materne D) Sensora E) Marque du distributeur

6) Qu'en pensez-vous de la bouteille en verre ?

7) Que penseriez-vous si Materne remplaçait la bouteille en verre par une bouteille en PET (bouteille plastique)

A) Ce serait mieux B) Ce serait moins bien C) Indifférent

7) Pourquoi ?


8) A prix égal je choisis

A) La bouteille en verre B) La bouteille en PET C) Le Tetra Pack (matière du plastique utilisée par TROPICANA)


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2008)

Dans ce rade, je ne bois que de l'alcool !


----------



## itako (18 Juin 2008)

Important, il manque une question filtre dans ton questionnaire:

1) Consommez-vous du jus de fruit frais ?

A) Souvent B) Très souvent C) Régulièrement D) Rarement E) Jamais (si oui continuez le questionnaire, si non vous pouvez passer directement à la question X*)

*Pour X je m'intéresserais à la segmentation, du genre age, sexe.*


----------



## jugnin (18 Juin 2008)

Euh, j'sais pas, mais ton truc, ça ressemble à une enquête, n'est-ce pas ?

Donc t'as une population, qui s'appelle les consommateurs de jus de fruit. Et ton échantillon, tu le contrôles pas ? Tu prends des gens au hasard ? Enfin, ça me regarde pas.

Juste que de poster ça ici, non seulement c'est assez contraire à la charte, mais c'est en plus tout à fait imprudent si tu comptes t'adonner à ce travail avec un minimum de sérieux. 

Je précise qu'ici, tu ne trouveras pas tout à fait un échantillon au hasard de consommateurs de jus de fruit, mais un échantillon de déséquilibrés éventuellement consommateurs de jus de fruit, ce qui n'est pas tout à fait équivalent.


----------



## GroDan (18 Juin 2008)

Je ne vais plus au bar, le gazoul est trop cher, on peut plus fumer, je ne bois que de l'eau du robinet aux chlorates...


----------



## jugnin (18 Juin 2008)

1) Consommez-vous du jus de fruit frais ?

E) Jamais

2) Quelle est votre variété de jus de fruit préférée ?

l'abricot, j'ai le droit ?

3) Quelle marque de jus achetez-vous le plus régulièrement ?

B) Tropicana

4) Et pourquoi ?

Parce que je suis riche.

5) Quelle marque de jus vous satisfait le plus ?

B) Tropicana

6) Qu'en pensez-vous de la bouteille en verre ?

Elle est fière et dure.

7) Que penseriez-vous si Materne remplaçait la bouteille en verre par une bouteille en PET (bouteille plastique)

C) Indifférent

7) Pourquoi ?

parce que je m'en cague complet !

8) A prix égal je choisis

 B) La bouteille et le PET


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2008)

Ça me fais penser que l'autre jour, j'ai été télé-sondé par mon fournisseur d'internet qui voulait me vendre le forfait que j'utilise. Oh bien sur, la télé-opératrice vivait à l'autre bout de la planète, mais quand même ! Me déranger pour ça, c'est du grand n'importe quoi&#8230;


----------



## itako (18 Juin 2008)

Je trouve aussi que ton questionnaire est extrêmement mal structuré.

Mais déconnez pas, il travail chez la pomme !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

1) Consommez-vous du jus de fruit frais ?

A) Souvent B) Très souvent C) Régulièrement D) Rarement E) Jamais

E) Jamais

2) Quelle est votre variété de jus de fruit préférée ?

A) Orange B) Pamplemousse C) Pomme D) Clémentines E) Orange avec pulpe

A) Orange

3) Quelle marque de jus achetez-vous le plus régulièrement ?

A) Minute Raid B) Tropicana C) Materne D) Sensora E) Marque du distributeur

F) Aucune

4) Et pourquoi ?

Et Pasque

5) Quelle marque de jus vous satisfait le plus ?

A) Minute Raid B) Tropicana C) Materne D) Sensora E) Marque du distributeur

F) Aucune

6) Qu'en pensez-vous de la bouteille en verre ?

Que c'est dommage que ça n'en a pas la couleur

7) Que penseriez-vous si Materne remplaçait la bouteille en verre par une bouteille en PET (bouteille plastique)

A) Ce serait mieux B) Ce serait moins bien C) Indifférent

A) Ce serait mieux

7) Pourquoi ?

L'écologie.

8) A prix égal je choisis

A) La bouteille en verre B) La bouteille en PET C) Le Tetra Pack (matière du plastique utilisée par TROPICANA)

A) La bouteille en verre


----------



## Nephou (19 Juin 2008)

Bon, sachez que cette enquête qui aura sans doute un impact limité vu la qualité du recrutement de l&#8217;échantillon est tolérée. Personne n&#8217;est obligé de répondre : vous pouvez donc éviter cette discussion et ne pas la faire remonter.

Fin de la récré, réouverture de la discussion.


----------



## asticotboy (19 Juin 2008)

1) Consommez-vous du jus de fruit frais ?

*A)* *Souvent* B) Très souvent C) Régulièrement D) Rarement E) Jamais

2) Quelle est votre variété de jus de fruit préférée ?

A) Orange B) Pamplemousse C) Pomme D) Clémentines *E) Orange avec pulpe*

3) Quelle marque de jus achetez-vous le plus régulièrement ?

A) Minute Raid *B) Tropicana* C) Materne D) Sensora E) Marque du distributeur

4) Et pourquoi ? *PARCEQUE J'AIME BIEN*

5) Quelle marque de jus vous satisfait le plus ?

A) Minute Raid *B) Tropicana* C) Materne D) Sensora E) Marque du distributeur

6) Qu'en pensez-vous de la bouteille en verre ? *C'EST TRES BIEN ET RECYCLABLE*

7) Que penseriez-vous si Materne remplaçait la bouteille en verre par une bouteille en PET (bouteille plastique)

A) Ce serait mieux *B) Ce serait moins bien* C) Indifférent

7) Pourquoi ? *PARCEQUE J'AIME BIEN LES BOUTEILLES EN VERRE*


8) A prix égal je choisis

*A) La bouteille en verre* B) La bouteille en PET C) Le Tetra Pack (matière du plastique utilisée par TROPICANA)


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juin 2008)

vasteelsfr5 a dit:


> 1) Consommez-vous du jus de fruit frais ?
> A) Souvent B) Très souvent C) Régulièrement D) Rarement E) Jamais



_A_



vasteelsfr5 a dit:


> 2) Quelle est votre variété de jus de fruit préférée ?
> A) Orange B) Pamplemousse C) Pomme D) Clémentines E) Orange avec pulpe



_E_



vasteelsfr5 a dit:


> 3) Quelle marque de jus achetez-vous le plus régulièrement ?
> A) Minute Raid B) Tropicana C) Materne D) Sensora E) Marque du distributeur



_E_



vasteelsfr5 a dit:


> 4) Et pourquoi ?



_Pour le bien-être de mon porte-feuille ainsi que la santé de mon banquier..._



vasteelsfr5 a dit:


> 5) Quelle marque de jus vous satisfait le plus ?
> A) Minute Raid B) Tropicana C) Materne D) Sensora E) Marque du distributeur



_E_



vasteelsfr5 a dit:


> 6) Qu'en pensez-vous de la bouteille en verre ?



_ça laisse l'impression que le jus viens d'être pressé, et donc le produit paraît "plus frais"..._



vasteelsfr5 a dit:


> 7) Que penseriez-vous si Materne remplaçait la bouteille en verre par une bouteille en PET (bouteille plastique)
> A) Ce serait mieux B) Ce serait moins bien C) Indifférent



_C_



vasteelsfr5 a dit:


> 7) Pourquoi ?



_Parce que je n'achète pas leurs produits..._



vasteelsfr5 a dit:


> 8) A prix égal je choisis :
> A) La bouteille en verre B) La bouteille en PET C) Le Tetra Pack (matière du plastique utilisée par TROPICANA)



_A_


J'espère que ça a pu t'aider...


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2008)

vasteelsfr5 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et à toutes,
> 
> Voilà vu que je suis en stage en ce moment chez Materne (entreprise belge qui fait de la confiture et de la compote en Belgique et appartient à Andros) , dans le cadre d'une étude de marché, je voulais savoir si il était possible que vous m'aidiez en répondant à ce questionnaire s'il vous plait, ... merci beaucoup.
> 
> ...


Puisqu'on ne peux pas faire d'humour, on va repondre à son spam : 
1) E
2) F : pastèque
3)j'en achetes pas
4) parce que!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
5)surtout pas materne, c'est la pire 
6)C'est pas écolo du tout, ça coute cher en transport
7)D
7) Parce que j'ai envie
8)En gobelet plastique


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Euh, j'sais pas, mais ton truc, ça ressemble à une enquête, n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> Donc t'as une population, qui s'appelle les consommateurs de jus de fruit. Et ton échantillon, tu le contrôles pas ? Tu prends des gens au hasard ? Enfin, ça me regarde pas.
> 
> ...


 
D'autant que certains (voire beaucoup) risquent de répondre n'importe quoi au questionnaire, juste pour faire un bon mot, glisser une vanne ou te faire sentir au 33335369 ième degré à quel point ils trouvent la démarche...
euh...
Amateur ?

Le bar, quoi.

En gros, tu vas avoir un échantillon représentatif de pas grand chose, avec plein de réponses bidon dedans.
Simplifie-toi la vie, gagne du temps, répond toi même.

EDIT
T'as de la chance que je ne sois pas ton directeur de stage tu sais ? Une partie de ton anatomie ferait assez vite connaissance avec ma semelle !


----------



## boddy (19 Juin 2008)

Je ne répondrai pas, parce que je l'ai déjà fait ici 

Faut pas me prendre pour un singe non plus, hein


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2008)

Le problème avec les jus de fruits, c'est les remontées* gastriques&#8230;







*de thread&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> D'autant que certains (voire beaucoup) risquent de répondre n'importe quoi au questionnaire, juste pour faire un bon mot, glisser une vanne ou te faire sentir au 33335369 ième degré à quel point ils trouvent la démarche...
> euh...
> Amateur ?
> 
> ...



dit-il en buvant du Tropicana&#8482; à la paille  dans un Tetratruc&#8482; écolo-recyclable ou en verre régénéré cassable lourd et fragile en faisant de l'écotourisme au Costa-Rica avec l'argent du CE de Materne&#8482;...








.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> dit-il en buvant du Tropicana à la paille dans un Tetratruc écolo-recyclable ou en verre régénéré cassable lourd et fragile en faisant de l'écotourisme au Costa-Rica avec l'argent du CE de Materne...


 
Pff !

T'es jaloux parce que je porte super bien le short, c'est tout !


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pff !
> 
> T'es jaloux parce que je porte super bien le short, c'est tout !


 
Tu veux un petit cachet pour tes genoux qui gonflent ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu veux un petit cachet pour tes genoux qui gonflent ?



il est vraiment mal gaulé pour avoir les chevilles dans les genoux...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

itako a dit:


> *Pour X je m'intéresserais à la segmentation du sexe.*


 
Toi, t'es un vrai tordu !

Va voir Pharmacos, il a peut-être des cachets pour ça...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Juin 2008)

Personnellement, les jus d'oranges industriels (toutes marques confondus, et qq soit le conditionnement) m'ont écuré à vie de cette espèce de liquide de couleur orange qu'on ose appeler "jus d'orange"  :hein: 

Le seul jus d'orange que je bois, c'est un vrai jus d'oranges pressées et rien d'autre, c'est vrai je suis un peu fainéant, donc je n'en bois pas tous les jours (et je ne parle pas du prix du kg d'orange !!!)... 

Voilà, je donne mon avis bien que cette réponse ne soit prévue dans l'étude de marché objet de ce fil... C'est vrai que j'ai toujours eu du mal à me faire sonder...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> C'est vrai que j'ai toujours eu du mal à me faire sonder...



Choupinette, va!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Choupinette, va!



T'as pas un naufrage à préparer toi ??


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

c'est trop drole, qd on va te demander si ton panel etait representatif, tu repondras que tu as fait une pseudo etude sur un forum apple


----------



## Pierrou (21 Juin 2008)

Mokay... bon...  



*
1) Consommez-vous du jus de fruit frais ?*

  Très souvent 

*2) Quelle est votre variété de jus de fruit préférée ?*

  Pomme ( _ouais je sais, ça fait achement geek autiste, là.. mais d'abord, ben je vous merde, et de deux, en plus, c'est ce que je préfère, mais pas ce que je consomme le plus, bizarrement... en fait, parce que c'pas moi qui fait les courses _ 

*3) Quelle marque de jus achetez-vous le plus régulièrement ?*

 Tropicana ou Marque du distributeur, ça dépend si celui qui fait les courses se sent l'âme d'un bobo qui aime faire style il prend soin de sa santé avec du pioure prémieumeuh...
*
4) Et pourquoi ?*

Pourquoi pas ? Remarque dans Minute Maid, ya Maid... ça m'excite paas mal :rateau:
*
5) Quelle marque de jus vous satisfait le plus ?*

Tropicana 

*6) Qu'en pensez-vous de la bouteille en verre ?*

C'est plusse mieux, parce que c'est écolo, c'est plus agréable quand on la sort du frigo, c'est froid... et on peut la lancer sur les CRS... parce que bon, la brique tétra pack, ça fait pas trop mal au casque  

*7) Que penseriez-vous si Materne remplaçait la bouteille en verre par une bouteille en PET (bouteille plastique)*

Je pense que ce serait mat... terne...  _( attends, je finis de répondre, après je sors, promis  )
_ 
bon, indifférent...

*7) Pourquoi ?*

J'achètes pas Materne, alors je m'en tamponne un peu le coquillard en fait, sans vouloir être vesquant 

*8) A prix égal je choisis*

A) La bouteille en verre pour les raisons zexplicitées ci dessus... et je précise que Tropicana fait encore de la teille en verre, me semble t'il


----------



## JPTK (21 Juin 2008)

1) Consommez-vous du jus de fruit frais ?
*A) Souvent* B) Très souvent C) Régulièrement D) Rarement E) Jamais

2) Quelle est votre variété de jus de fruit préférée ?
A) Orange B) Pamplemousse *C) Pomme* D) Clémentines E) Orange avec pulpe

3) Quelle marque de jus achetez-vous le plus régulièrement ?
A) Minute Raid B) Tropicana C) Materne D) Sensora E) Marque du distributeur
Aucune, production locale ou bio quand y a pas.

4) Et pourquoi ?
Parce que c'est meilleur, plus écolo, et ça favorise le développement local.

5) Quelle marque de jus vous satisfait le plus ?
A) Minute Raid B) Tropicana C) Materne D) Sensora E) Marque du distributeur
Aucunes

6) Qu'en pensez-vous de la bouteille en verre ?
Bien car recyclable.

7) Que penseriez-vous si Materne remplaçait la bouteille en verre par une bouteille en PET (bouteille plastique)
A) Ce serait mieux *B) Ce serait moins bien* C) Indifférent

7) Pourquoi ?
Le verre c'est mieux, moins polluant même si recyclage.

8) A prix égal je choisis
*A) La bouteille en verre* B) La bouteille en PET C) Le Tetra Pack (matière du plastique utilisée par TROPICANA)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

de toute facon, il n'y a que 3-4 producteurs mondiaux de jus d'orange qui alimentent ensuite les marques a travers le monde, qui se chargent ensuite de diluer avec de l'eau, rajouter des conservateurs et du sucre


y a rien de mieux que le jus bio ou le jus qu'on fait soit meme avec des fruits frais


----------



## JPTK (21 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> y a rien de mieux que le jus bio ou le jus qu'on fait soit meme avec des fruits frais



et ouai dans le cul andros et tutti quanti 

Qu'est-ce qu'elles croient ces marques, qu'un nouveau packaging ou un nouvel habillage marketing suffit ? :mouais:

Ouai bon c'est vrai généralement ça suffit... :rateau:

Mais bon les petits bruns ils ont jamais changé le packaging ni le biscuit et sont tjs là


----------



## Pierrou (22 Juin 2008)

Les petits bruns, môssieur JPTK, sont aux petits beurre ce qu'Acer est au marché de l'ordinateur portab' 


Et c'est pas flatteur


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2008)

*ACER*
_à sert... et c'est d'jà po mal_​


----------



## Pierrou (22 Juin 2008)

Acer à rien...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juin 2008)

60 million de consommateurs juillet / août 2008 :

Dossier spécial "Boissons à l'orange" (avec entre autre, 30 "jus mis à nu"...)


----------

